# getting hot



## sgbaker (Feb 16, 2016)

my grow room is 6x6x8. my first grow i had 4 plants with 1 1000 watt light. I had a 200 cfm exhaust fan (4") and a passive intake hole of 6". I had little to no issues with heat, I actually had to use a heater for the off times during the bud stage.
now this grow I have 2 1000 watt lights and the same exhaust fan but I added a 240 cfm fresh air intake fan (6")
I am having a hard time keeping my temps down.
should I increase my exhaust fan to 6" 400 cfm fan and use the 4" fan for fresh air intake?
my outside fresh air temps range from 35-60 degrees.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 16, 2016)

.

Yup, that should help a lot.


Just a few basic cooling thoughts.

Push OUT from a HIGH spot of the room (heat rises naturally, don't fight it, work with it)
Draw IN from a LOW spot (nice COOL air temps)

A fan controller (or 2) can add a TON of flexibility to any setup.  

ALL airflow moving out of your grow is going to smell during flower (without filter/ozone/etc)
the more airflow the more smell.
BE careful !
Unless your LEGAL... and in that case, be courteous to your neighbors who might not enjoy the aroma 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, you need more CFMs when you add more light.  I am rather surprised that the 4" fan worked at all for you.  It is all I can do to keep my temps in line with a 1000W in 25 sq ft with a 6" 450 cfm fan.


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 13, 2016)

I am attempting to run 2-1000 watt lights in a 6x6x8 space with 4 plants.
I have had nothing but problems so far....heat, electrical issues, etc.
Am I attempting something that cant be done? Is this too much light for my space. I have dimmable ballast and have been running them at 50%


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2016)

It's doable.
I run two 600's in a 4x4 tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2016)

As you are finding out, there is a lot involved in this growing hobby.  It is doable.  You may have to add an AC if things are getting too hot.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 14, 2016)

.

Do one or two grows and learn with two 600's?

Trust, there are plenty more issues you WILL run into along these first few grows (first 2-3 years) 
Take an "EASY button" on this and push 600's  

then maybe step one to a 1k?
Sky's the limit but don't (expect) to jump to the moon on your first few trys!



PS 
summer coming, don't know if that means you kick on the AC or a fan
but if your dealing with mid/low 70F room temps now and expect 80+ (ROOM temps)
in the summer...


:48:


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 14, 2016)

pretty much have the heat issues solved...big issue now is that the breaker for my shed is only 20 amps....two 1000 watt lights = 16.5 amps
breaker doesnt trip, i just have no power at shed. cant afford an electrician ...tested every plug...all good, still intermittent power...very frustrating


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2016)

Do not risk an electrical fire.  If your set up will not handle 2000w of light, you have 2 options--run less light or upgrade your electrical.  As we always try to tell people, this is an expensive hobby that takes a lot of knowledge.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 18, 2016)

At least you will know why your house burns down.

Don't play with an over AMP panel bro


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 18, 2016)

i think all is good now...thanks for all the input...i really enjoy this forum....tons of great info...


----------



## ElizabethMunk (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------

